# King of Rep Hill



## MaxwellTD

Haha nice, congrats!

i cant wait till i get my rep up high enough to sell some stuff on here


----------



## Syrillian

..."oranger pastures".... LOL

Reads: Last Man Standing.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Congrat OCN rep champ


----------



## Chozart

Who told him that? Now? Who? I think there are four possibilities... mmmmm I wonder....

I think his name starts with a C


----------



## atomicfission92

Thanks for making me feel even worse about my low rep....


----------



## UberN00B

haha 582... =P i will surpass that... one day.


----------



## Chozart

Your REP is not low Atomic... it's just.... err... how shall I say it... aah

Lower than mine


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Your REP is not low Atomic... it's just.... err... how shall I say it... aah

Lower than mine











Hey, youll be at '0' in due time


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Who told him that? Now? Who? I think there are four possibilities... mmmmm I wonder....

I think his name starts with a C


Chipp!

Congrats CD... I guess....


----------



## CyberDruid

57 is a great number...and you are 100 past that. Don't you know that?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Your REP is not low Atomic... it's just.... err... how shall I say it... aah

Lower than mine










Always kind with his words.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


57 is a great number...and you are 100 past that. Don't you know that?



No clue


----------



## CyberDruid

All I can say is that the reason they made Chozart a Director is so we could all do something besides rep him all the time...


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Chipp!

Congrats CD... I guess.... 


Nay... not that one... the *other* C dude


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Nay... not that one... the *other* C dude



Clayton?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


..."oranger pastures".... LOL

Reads: Last Man Standing.


More like the last Boy Scout...


----------



## Chozart

Closer... hahahaha

Oh well.. I guess I should be even more active here on the forum than my average 40 posts per day.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atomicfission92*


Clayton?


LMAO


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah you and Enterprise can hog 2/3rds of the bandwidth...
Quote:



Oh well.. I guess I should be even more active here on the forum than my average 40 posts per day.


----------



## atomicfission92

I have been doing like 80 - 100 a day lately


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atomicfission92*


I have been doing like 80 - 100 a day lately










Right.... how come your average is not even 1/10th of that ?


----------



## CyberDruid

I stopped posting for perfectly good reasons..and I started posting for the same perfectly good reasons.

Go figger...


----------



## Intervention

ouch...owned, how about my 4 a day?


----------



## phantomgrave

Congrats Cyber for being rep GAWD!


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Right.... how come your average is not even 1/10th of that ?


Cause its been all in the last month or 2, had only like 500 in October.


----------



## Chozart

Yeop.... the Hill is all for the 'Druid now... since we're disappearing in that dark Director's Cave


----------



## CyberDruid

Really bizzarre IMO...hence this bizzarro thread about it...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well Im afraid Cyber Ill give you the title when my REP is gone.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Nay... not that one... the *other* C dude


Its Crunk Cracker of course.

J/K









Uh oh, I can smell Krunkie's ban hammer coming my way soon.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Its Crunk Cracker of course.

Uh oh, I can smell Krunkie's ban hammer coming my way soon.


Word


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Word


I've always had a sneaking suspicion that he was out to get me...


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Word


Whoa, when did you get that AMD rig 'Druid?


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Its Crunk Cracker of course.

J/K









Uh oh, I can smell Krunkie's ban hammer coming my way soon.


Still haven't figured out it was CENTERPRISE?


----------



## CyberDruid

The Rig Collector has been sweeping the FS threads Buddy--I have had a Clawhammer for about 6 months--the X2 and the FX57 are newly assembled--but all the parts are from right here on OCN--just the way I like it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Whos CENTERPRISE


----------



## Chozart

We keep buying the oddest things here...

I mean.. I bought an XBOX 360 here...

(I know my gf will love it though)


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


The Rig Collector has been sweeping the FS threads Buddy--I have had a Clawhammer for about 6 months--the X2 and the FX57 are newly assembled--but all the parts are from right here on OCN--just the way I like it.


Yea I know lol. He doesn't leave any thing for anyone else to buy.


----------



## Burn

Well, let's hope this gives a lot of people some space to move around in...Allows some new talent to surface, etc.


----------



## Dryadsoul

So Druid, if C told you, would that be the little voice in Cybers head?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


Whos CENTERPRISE


The new cybertronic version of you. It makes super-fast posts for you.


----------



## CyberDruid

No Wii? No Zelda? LOL


----------



## Bindusar

I don't know if it has been mentioned yet, let alone if regular members can see it, but you have given about 2-1/2 times as much rep as you have received...such a generous guy!


----------



## Chozart

That'll come later... I'll let them first fix their issues (the strap.... don't want flyin' controllers...LOL)

Plus, I wait until I get them for a more normal price... like retail









(the 'box was a sweet deal though)


----------



## CyberDruid

I am typing too slow apparently...must make use of Quote button...

Yeah man I leave all kinds of stuff for you to buy on the FS threads--but do you? Nope..you just want my stuff...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


Well, let's hope this gives a lot of people some space to move around in...Allows some new talent to surface, etc.


Fair Point...Look what me and Chozart have done. ( At this point ENTERPRISE1701 hits himself with the Hammer of justice )


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


I don't know if it has been mentioned yet, let alone if regular members can see it, but you have given about 2-1/2 times as much rep as you have received...such a generous guy!










I was gonna suggest that, so that users can see how much they have given out.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


I don't know if it has been mentioned yet, let alone if regular members can see it, but you have given about 2-1/2 times as much rep as you have received...such a generous guy!










That's a stat that's more important than anything else.

I vote that 'Druids image will be placed on the main page of overclock.net


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


Fair Point...Look what me and Chozart have done. ( At this point ENTERPRISE1701 hits himself with the Hammer of justice )


Nice,nice,congrats to all of you guy's.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


That's a stat that's more important than anything else.

I vote that 'Druids image will be placed on the main page of overclock.net


yeah, you type in www.overclock.net, and BAM! Big ol' picture of CD.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bindusar* 
I don't know if it has been mentioned yet, let alone if regular members can see it, but you have given about 2-1/2 times as much rep as you have received...such a generous guy!









You are letting out my dark secret Bindusar.

All I can do is try and encourage what I see as "in the spirit of OCN"

Sometimes I do it by stirring the poop--sometimes I do it by firing off terse PMs to the hierarchy (you know who you are)--sometimes I make my point with some caustic verse--but mainly I just rep what I think makes the grade....it seems to work.

EDIT: just be glad I do not have a minus Rep Button


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
Fair Point...Look what me and Chozart have done. ( At this point ENTERPRISE1701 hits himself with the Hammer of justice )

Ok.. that goes in my 'Quotes of Enterprise' section of my sig









(needed to cut it short...darn sig cannot be longer than 1200 characters....)


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
EDIT: just be glad I do not have a minus Rep Button

I know I am... ever saw a member with negative rep? That would've been me! ROFL

Arrrghhhh double post..

Enterprise... test that hammer on me


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
yeah, you type in www.overclock.net, and BAM! Big ol' picture of CD.









****

That's it I am bringing back my old avatar just for you guys...


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
****

That's it I am bringing back my old avatar just for you guys...

YAY!


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I know I am... ever saw a member with negative rep? That would've been me! ROFL

Arrrghhhh double post..

Enterprise... test that hammer on me









Haha negative rep... I saw somebody with -17 rep a long time ago, he had a red square instead of a green one. Apparently he got banned.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacKz5o* 
Haha negative rep... I saw somebody with -17 rep a long time ago, he had a red square instead of a green one. Apparently he got banned.

They had those?


----------



## Burn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atomicfission92* 
They had those?

Back in the day, young padawan


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
yeah, you type in www.overclock.net, and BAM! Big ol' picture of CD.









Yep. just like that









EDIT: 'Druid.. Odderator




























ROFL LMAO


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
Back in the day, young padawan









lol. Wonder why it was gotten rid of...


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atomicfission92* 
lol. Wonder why it was gotten rid of...

Its probably still there.. just not alot of mod take away people's rep anymore


----------



## Burn

Not gotten rid of, just quite rare...We normally never give out negative rep because rep is the most "valuable" (How ironic) thing here...Only in very special circumstances will neg. rep be given.


----------



## Bindusar

Yup, there used to be -Rep buttons way back.

I probably should not have mentioned that tidbit about Cyber's ratio as it is really more a tool for the mods more than anything else to be able to review the stats. Of course the whole premise of the rep system gets mulled over time and time again, should we have it, should we get rid of it, etc. Everyone just keep repping for those helpful posts and we'll all be good.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Its probably still there.. just not alot of mod take away people's rep anymore










Why do I get a feeling that will change


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


Not gotten rid of, just quite rare...We normally never give out negative rep because rep is the most "valuable" (How ironic) thing here...Only in very special circumstances will neg. rep be given.


Oh okay, it was for the mods. Thought it was a common members tool


----------



## Burn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atomicfission92*


Oh okay, it was for the mods. Thought it was a common members tool


Nope- Such a huge power in the wrong hands could lead to a very bad disaster...As in multiple members getting their reps wiped out, just because someone doesn't like them.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


Nope- Such a huge power in the wrong hands could lead to a very bad disaster...As in multiple members getting their reps wiped out, just because someone doesn't like them.


Makes sense. Glad it isn't, that is a lot of power.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Why do I get a feeling that will change










oh noes.

Why do I get the feeling that my reps are going to go down?























Havn't lost rep in like a year lol.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


oh noes.

Why do I get the feeling that my reps are going to go down?























Havn't lost rep in like a year lol.


You've not even BEEN here a year! LOL

Oh wait.. it's December.. it is a year.. well congrats on your anniversary.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


You've not even BEEN here a year! LOL


Yea he has lol, he joined on the Dec, 3rd 2005


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


You've not even BEEN here a year! LOL

Oh wait.. it's December.. it is a year.. well congrats on your anniversary.


Been here a year and................... 8 days









Thanks


----------



## Muftobration

Isn't Chozart the king of rep hill? He has over 1000.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muftobration*


Isn't Chozart the king of rep hill? He has over 1000.


No enterprise is right now. But in the next day, him and Chozart will be back down to '0'


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah--they have been very naughty--so Admin made them Directors to punish them.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atomicfission92*


No enterprise is right now. But in the next day, him and Chozart will be back down to '0'


Really???


----------



## gravity

Congrats CyberD !


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


Really???


Technically no, but yes, they are becoming Directors!


----------



## Chozart

Yap. We'll be rep-less









And Forum Directors on top of that ....


----------



## CyberDruid

So I suggest that if anyone wants to Rep Chozart, Enterprise, Krunk, or CHipp now would be the time...because after this they will be un-reppable


----------



## atomicfission92

Yay old Avy! its back!


----------



## Chozart

Yah! Feeling right at home again....

'Druid... our Odderator


----------



## CyberDruid

Someone has to Direct the Directors and Moderate the Moderators...JK


----------



## rabidgnome229

so there are no members wiht 5 flames now?


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabidgnome229* 
so there are no members wiht 5 flames now?

Nope, but CD is getting close.


----------



## CyberDruid

Not sure about that--after the De-Flaming and Rep reset I kinda stopped looking...


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Not sure about that--after the De-Flaming and Rep reset I kinda stopped looking...

ehh your close enough, you'll still have 5 flames in my head....


----------



## Chozart

I think it happens at 750 rep... still a whilst to go


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I think it happens at 750 rep... still a whilst to go









You would know--I think it took you two weeks to recoup all you had lost...LOL


----------



## atomicfission92

Plus a whole lot more


----------



## CyberDruid

No Shibby I think Chozart must hold the record for amount of Rep/shortest time...


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
No Shibby I think Chozart must hold the record for amount of Rep/shortest time...

We can give him a prize, like a Oscar or a Emmy, but a OCN version.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
You would know--I think it took you two weeks to recoup all you had lost...LOL

I only lost one flame... dropped from 5 to 4...


----------



## CyberDruid

True--I can't recall my stats...I was so busy PMing Admin to "freeze" rep that I kinda forgot to look--I had no idea they were planning on smoting it LOL


----------



## Chozart

so it was you.....


----------



## CyberDruid

So I would like to think <puffs up chest, sucks in gut>


----------



## Chozart

And how long exactly can you hold that posture?


----------



## gravity

EVERYONE ! rep Ropey ! so that he could PWN CyberD !!!









Quote:

No Shibby I think Chozart must hold the record for amount of Rep/shortest time...
Choz deserves a Guinnees World Record award


----------



## CyberDruid

smell the hammer young padawan...thou shalt not abuse the rep button...especially not if it knocks me off my pedestal...


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gravity* 
EVERYONE ! rep Ropey ! so that he could PWN CyberD !!!









Choz deserves a Guinnees World Record award









Just gimme a beer and I'll be happy


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
And how long exactly can you hold that posture?

Wha? Hun? did I pass out just now?


----------



## Chozart

yep you did...


----------



## gravity




----------



## CyberDruid

<dusts off back, tucks shirt back in>

I meant to do that actually...


----------



## Chozart

That's what they all say when they're totally unresponsive for like five minutes..... even pouring beer in your mouth did not work


----------



## CyberDruid

I look like Daniel Baldwin in a Police Blotter mugshot now...


----------



## Chozart

I already was drawing the outline of your body in chalk....


----------



## apavlov13

Congrats, Cyber. Remember our little chat on the rep system? lol

Yeah I haven't been so active on OC.net since I entered college. Less spare time... And I am more into cars now. If I hade more money, then I would be able to spend on my car and still get a new PC (It is really showing its age, now).


----------



## Chozart

apavlovovich... forget the car and get back here! More fun!


----------



## gravity

Talking about cars, how's carforum ?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:

apavlovovich... forget the car and get back here! More fun!
Uh, not really...there is no backseat here...


----------



## apavlov13

Oh actually now I remember months ago my dad said he'll get me a C2D lappy over winter break. I'll see how that works out...

Actually during my HS years, I kept swaying between PCs and cars. Guess its seasonal. I'm actually trying to get an education that will get me a job combining the two.

And TBH, Carforum isn't really as good as I expected it to be. OC.net is a lot cooler. Manufacturer-specific forums are a lot better, since they don't have all of those pointless debates.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Uh, not really...there is no backseat here...

Oh so very true...


----------



## Chozart

Or do a job that let's you do one and makes you able to afford the other (and no, I do NOT mean used-car salesman!)


----------



## apavlov13

Tough when your in college. Cant wait till summer.


----------



## Chozart

What do you study?

And I hate this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclock.net*
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 8 seconds.


----------



## apavlov13

lol, ive never gotten that message...

Computer Engineering at Clarkson University - good tech school, considered to be on-par with RPI


----------



## Chozart

After your sophomore year.... try to get an internship (I assume your freshman... you could try of course, but not a lot of opportunities normally spoken)

My girlfriend did computer science at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, and spend two summers doing internships and 3 semesters doing undergraduate research assistantships. Those things really help!


----------



## apavlov13

Ive been told that a lot. It also puts experience on your resume straight out of college.


----------



## Chozart

Exactly... and with some luck, maybe a job lined up (if the company you intern with likes you)


----------



## apavlov13

Yeah that too. Oh, and when you become a director, you might as well move this to a "About apavlov13" thread. lol

Yeah, its finals week, i better get some sleep, got a final tomo...errr...today.


----------



## CyberDruid

Where's my Hammer--darn HiJackers...

JK

You guys have a great night--I have to go make an E6700 tomorrow...I mean work...


----------



## Chozart

Go sleep now! Take care buddy!


----------



## todd258

Well you do deserve it CyberDruid. I mean you helped me out when I first got on here. Congrats and hope you become a director if you want to.


----------



## bigvaL

Very good job cyber D!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I see this thread is still trudging along lol.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

CyberD is Realistic Legend that types...


----------



## CyberDruid

Tooo funny. I can feel the love Enterprise...LOL

You guys have been good to me too...And I am here for you--that's all--not here to swindle you in some shadey deal--or to make myself feel smart or to unload my old rig or to post trash here while snickering on another Forum...

It is and always has been You Guys...you all make this place--without you it would be LIGHTS ON NOBODY HOME.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
We keep buying the oddest things here...

I mean.. I bought an XBOX 360 here...

(I know my gf will love it though)

GF? Are you kidding?


----------



## f4t4l1ty

Lol chick gamers are either really ugly or reallyyyyy hott.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *f4t4l1ty* 
Lol chick gamers are either really ugly or reallyyyyy hott.









Well a really hot one just joined our Forum--a reall "PoshBarbieDoll" in her own words...LOL (is it Big Val undercover again????)

The internet--where Men are Men, Women are Men, and Children are the FBI...


----------



## ThaLoveDocta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *f4t4l1ty* 
Lol chick gamers are either really ugly or reallyyyyy hott.









qft my man, Q-F-T.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Tooo funny. I can feel the love Enterprise...LOL

You guys have been good to me too...And I am here for you--that's all--not here to swindle you in some shadey deal--or to make myself feel smart or to unload my old rig or to post trash here while snickering on another Forum...

It is and always has been You Guys...you all make this place--without you it would be LIGHTS ON NOBODY HOME.


Kind things said there. Same goes for you man....Keep up the good work CyberDruid


----------



## SlowFriend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxwellTD*


Haha nice, congrats!

i cant wait till i get my rep up high enough to sell some stuff on here










I hear that...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well get at it and im sure you will get there soon.


----------



## CyberDruid

Exactly--you don't get rep for sitting on your thumbs--reach out and HELP somebody


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Exactly--you don't get rep for sitting on your thumbs--reach out and HELP somebody

Thats the only way to get anywhere REP wise....Get helping and you shal reap the rewards.


----------



## CyberDruid

I also reccomend reppin posts that are beneficial to the site. This will encourage more and more good posts.

No sense in being stingy...cruise the New Posts and Rep Somebody that has done it up right!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Simply this.

If you see a Post/Thread that is Helpful too you or Others Then it deserves a REP.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


Simply this.

If you see a Post/Thread that is Helpful too you or Others Then it deserves a REP.


Good point, that's how I do at the moment.
I wouldn't dare doing that on the old rep system, just handing out ~14 reps each time


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Good point, that's how I do at the moment.
I wouldn't dare doing that on the old rep system, just handing out ~14 reps each time









I know, I like the 1-rep a pop system much better. Giving out 33 or whatever I had was a little crazy. I wasn't repping nearly as much as I should have.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Good point, that's how I do at the moment.
I wouldn't dare doing that on the old rep system, just handing out ~14 reps each time









I use to give out 56 Rep out ...Was tough as its a big leap.


----------



## l V l

pwnage...


----------



## blackeagle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
I use to give out 56 Rep out ...Was tough as its a big leap.

yea I remember those days, I got a 30 rep point from a director. I personally don't even care for the rep system though but thats just me.

congrats again on director status enterprise


----------



## Cheetos316

Congrats CyberDruid! There's nothing wrong with being a super senior!!!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
I use to give out 56 Rep out ...Was tough as its a big leap.

Instant first flame for new members







Those were the days


----------



## PoisonTail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atomicfission92* 
Thanks for making me feel even worse about my low rep....

Ha LMAO tell me about it!


----------



## The Pook

Wait, so what am I king of?


----------



## AARDVARCUS

Snowing mushrooms with santa hats....

Edit- Hey im happy with my 1 rep


----------



## Chozart

Mushrooms


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Mushrooms

Magic mushrooms? Because, that would be like, **** ILLEGAL - BAN NOW.


----------



## Chozart

hush... don't say that out loud


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Instant first flame for new members







Those were the days









Yep you have it....Oh the days.


----------



## CyberDruid

Having giant rep power never slowed me down from repping people--right Chozart?One of the parts of the new system I really like is the unique rep--it's nice to know how many different individuals you have been helpful to.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Having giant rep power never slowed me down from repping people--right Chozart?One of the parts of the new system I really like is the unique rep--it's nice to know how many different individuals you have been helpful to.

I remember waking up one day and you, Enterprise, and Duke all repped me over night.

I was like.









Was pretty funny.


----------



## Chozart

That prolly knocked you from one to three flames or something like that


----------



## CyberDruid

Fuhgettaboutit Pook--you're a made man. Whatchoo gotta worry 'bout, hunh? You're part of the family now...


----------



## Chozart

yah... Pook don't need no rep to be recognized... he's a permanent fixture here now.


----------



## CyberDruid

Mush? Hush! Tush...Shush!

Forgive me I tend to....gush.

EDIT: Ooops--wrong thread.


----------



## Chozart

Do I really need to turn you into Slush?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


That prolly knocked you from one to three flames or something like that










4th to 5th I think.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Fuhgettaboutit Pook--you're a made man. Whatchoo gotta worry 'bout, hunh? You're part of the family now...


I'm not.









I just remembered that.


----------



## Just a N00B

You only wish you had rep as high as mine, its o though someday you might be as big of a n00b as me


----------



## CyberDruid

I say he's a fixture...

Pook is a fixture--there; I've said it.


----------



## CyberDruid

Nope I never hade 0 rep. I might one day...


----------



## Chozart

And so did I. It's now official









And Just a N00B.... just post a nice build log of that new rig you're planning (with pictures!) and you'll get some rep for that. Otherwise, just hang out here and help some folks... it'll all be fine.


----------



## CyberDruid

I don't know why he wants to argue about it.


----------



## Chozart

Me neither... oh well.. probably because it's Pook









and I didn't have 0 rep ever either... ('twas the good old days... when we joined you started out with 10... just a different system)


----------



## The Pook

Yes. Yes, it is because I am Pook.

Wait, no no.

Not Pook.

*The* Pook.


----------



## Just a N00B

I was being sarcastic not starting anything I don't mind being new because I can learn the stuff I need no hard feelings I didn't mean anything bad by it I was messing around.


----------



## Chozart

Do we look so serious here??









\\We're all messin' around in this thead....


----------



## CyberDruid

And so are we--this is one of those "mess around threads"


----------



## CyberDruid

Dammit Chozart I wish I could type faster than you.


----------



## Chozart

What the ???? I got to tie this rig down... it's gunna be 1362 points folding today.... TOO FRIGGIN' FAST!

I am #9 on the top 20 producers list, and that's on two cores!! Crazy stuff 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## The Pook

I can.

*beats Chozart*

*edit*
...


----------



## CyberDruid

I just bought kingwilliams Conroe Rig...so I too wil have a massive PC in my house so there nananananana


----------



## Chozart

yah... you will see a new world of folding unfolding ones that Core 2 Duo starts.

CAn't wait for that E6700 to arrive... two of those beasts


----------



## Just a N00B

I still dont understand what folding is are you like downloading something super fast are you playing a game?? I tried to read about it but its 10 pages of reading and I cant figure out what im reading.


----------



## AARDVARCUS

Theyre talking about folding, which is basically donating your computers processing power to charity to help cure cancers and so on, and you get points for how much you donate. If you want to know more, search the site for a guide.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


yah... you will see a new world of folding unfolding ones that Core 2 Duo starts.

CAn't wait for that E6700 to arrive... two of those beasts










While I'm stuck with a crappy ECS thats stuck at stock?









Anywho, it's the 14th in 10 minutes. Know what that means?

It's Thursday.

As in, the day before Friday.


----------



## Chozart

No...

Check here:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

It's a distributed computing project. Instead of running simulated protein folding on a huge super computer, Stanford University made an application that can run on a PC. That application uses idle CPU cycles to simulate protein folding and thus any PC owner who wants to can contribute to the cause. The good thing is that this research can help in curing diseases like cancer and such.

Thus, I fold on my PC, and get a project. The project takes a day or so, and the results are sent to stanford. To make this more fun, there is a competitive element involved. You get points for each project you finish. It's just fun to compete a little like that here...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


While I'm stuck with a crappy ECS thats stuck at stock?









Anywho, it's the 14th in 10 minutes. Know what that means?

It's Thursday.

As in, the day before Friday.


Stupid time difference... I an hour longer stuck with Wednesday here


----------



## CyberDruid

I plan on World Domination...the Rig Collector is still at work you know.


----------



## Chozart

I am still surprised I could snag that $375 E6700 away ....


----------



## CyberDruid

I must have blinked--actually it is your superior typing skills.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey Cyber You have the title of Highest Reps on the Forum lol...Well atleast REps that are shown.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I am still surprised I could snag that $375 E6700 away ....


ES 6600 for $290.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


ES 6600 for $290.










e6600 for $230.....


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


Hey Cyber You have the title of Highest Reps on the Forum lol...Well atleast REps that are shown.


That's why I started this thread....I thought it was either pitiful or an honor--not sure which.


----------



## Chozart

Hey Enterprise







Welcome to the party honoring that feat


----------



## CyberDruid

It 's no feat...

Just the luck of the draw.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well Since mine went Bye bye you are now the KING


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
Well Since mine went Bye bye you are now the KING

I think Admin should have redistributed the wealth of all you directors...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

LMAO. You would be so lucky .


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atomicfission92* 
e6600 for $230.....









Link?


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
Link?

Don't have one, its from a OCN member, don't want to say his name cause he will get flooded with PM's but yea $230 and its in my hand right now.


----------



## The Pook

Just one?

Or all of the ones he has? >_>;


----------



## thenut

I believe he said he gets them cheap from his work.







So just keep an eye on the for sale section and maybe he'll do it again.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
Just one?

Or all of the ones he has? >_>;

He can pretty much get what ever you want. PM me


----------



## Chozart

Probably the same source as my $375 E6700


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Probably the same source as my $375 E6700









lol, I think it is....


----------



## USFORCES

Congrats Chozart


----------



## atomicfission92

Yup Chozart same guy. Hes gonna look into getting me some other things as well.


----------



## The Pook

ARG.

I NEED A CHEAP...Conroe.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


ARG.

I NEED A CHEAP...Conroe.










I told you PM me, and I can tell you who it is. Just don't want to say openly on the thread


----------



## The Pook

Oh.

Didn't see that part.


----------



## atomicfission92

pm sent


----------



## Chozart

Folks... we're sort of off topic...









Go back to Rep Hill and praise the 'Druid


----------



## atomicfission92

Bows down to C.D. statue in living room......


----------



## CyberDruid

That's right. <Preens self, bobs up and down on perch>


----------

